# Sonokinetic releases FREE updates for Minimal and Grosso



## Sonokinetic BV (Sep 30, 2016)

UPDATES NOTIFICATION: Minimal 2.0 & Grosso 2.0 now available at your Sonokinetic account https://users.sonokinetic.net What's new:

MINIMAL 2.0
•Far more playable with under the hood improvements to the playback engine
•Phrase picker previews
•Release sample volume
•Dedicated patches for Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol keyboards
•MIDI drag and drop from the score window
•Bar sync control / keyswitch
•Phrase Randomisation
•Brand new OPTIONS menu including…
•Help legend
•Sample offset controls
•Tuning control
•Harmonic shift variations
•Alternative color scheme
•Tutorial & Manual Addendum



GROSSO 2.0
•Sample offset controls
•Phrase picker previews
•Release sample volume adjustment
•Dedicated patches for Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol keyboards
•MIDI drag and drop from the score window
•Tutorial & Manual Addendum



Both updates are available in 2 formats; Kontakt 5.1 and above, and NKS compatible 5.5 and above. All compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

Enjoy!


----------



## rottoy (Sep 30, 2016)

I believe I must have beaten this question to death in the past year, but anyway; 
Is there an update for DaCapo in the works, by any chance?


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 30, 2016)

Excellent. Thank you Sono


----------



## markleake (Sep 30, 2016)

This is great news! Thanks for the update to Minimal - from watching the video it looks like it improves Minimal to have close to the same usability & playability as the other more recent libraries. In the video the transitions between chords sound much improved.

Looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## gpax (Oct 1, 2016)

Huge thumbs up. Instant gratification from both after updating, especially Minimal which feels like a brand new product. Both on par now with Capriccio and Sotto.


----------



## heliosequence (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks so much for the updates! Minimal is sounding, feeling and looking great!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2016)

I updated or think I did. Is there a way to tell if you are running the 2.0 version?


----------



## heliosequence (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.Quest said:


> I updated or think I did. Is there a way to tell if you are running the 2.0 version?



The .NKI files have a V2 written in the name. Or click on the L in minimal to randomly change all of the phrases.


----------



## gpax (Oct 1, 2016)

Dr.Quest said:


> I updated or think I did. Is there a way to tell if you are running the 2.0 version?


You should see all new interface and features immediately. Have you removed then re-added the Minimal update inside of Kontakt? There are update instructions next to the download link which walks through which files to remove then re-add.


----------



## markleake (Oct 1, 2016)

The update prompted me to go have a play through all the Minimal phrases again. There are some phrases where, as you listen, you can't stop smiling to yourself and imagine how you could use them. I do use Minimal sometimes, but after the update, I'm even more inclined to use it. I really like the Sonokinetic phrase libraries... I think they are very under the radar sometimes.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks very much for the update but I wish both you and spitfire would spend a moment to come up with a real installer so human error (mine) wouldn't mess up the libraries. Most engine updates take the guesswork and prayers out of the update process... I've been very challenged and screwed up Spitfire updates before... call me stupid but would like a clean reinstall automatically. Others, like Orange Tree do this...


----------



## pdub (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for the great Minimal and Grosso update. The 24 and 16 bit versions don't include the bit depth in the name so in Komplete Kontrol you get 2 options but no way to tell which is which. This isn't the case with Sotto abd Tutti Vox. I guess I could just change the file names myself but I thought you should know to remain consistent with your other NKS libraries. Looks like Capriccio has the same issue. I've submitted this to technical support as well.


----------



## JPShooter (Oct 4, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Thanks very much for the update but I wish both you and spitfire would spend a moment to come up with a real installer so human error (mine) wouldn't mess up the libraries. Most engine updates take the guesswork and prayers out of the update process... I've been very challenged and screwed up Spitfire updates before... call me stupid but would like a clean reinstall automatically. Others, like Orange Tree do this...



+++++1

Select the wrong folder for the update and you have a snot ball! What a mess.

So now the easiest thing to do, it seems, is erase it all and start over from the initial download. I wonder if they are paying for server time for another download?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^^ This.

I wound up doing just that for Minimal and it works great. But the directions for doing it on the website are a clusterfuck. It's like they were written in Dutch, translated into Japanese and then translated from there into English as an afterthought.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi folks,

We hear you, the installation could be less complex, and we are working on a new content delivery system that will remove a lot of the pain. However, we wanted to be able to provide the updates supporting the Kontakt 5.5 + NKS format as well as provide the opportunity to upgrade to those still on Kontakt 5.1 +, and this by its nature complicates the process.


----------



## TeamLeader (Oct 5, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We hear you, the installation could be less complex, and we are working on a new content delivery system that will remove a lot of the pain. However, we wanted to be able to provide the updates supporting the Kontakt 5.5 + NKS format as well as provide the opportunity to upgrade to those still on Kontakt 5.1 +, and this by its nature complicates the process.



Perhaps rewrite the update process instructions in a step by step. And maybe add a video how-to.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 5, 2016)

This would be much appreciated! I got the updates for Minimal and Grosso (love them!) and then was seeing many various updates for my other Sonokinetic libraries. I wasn't able to see which updates I needed to get, and the directions for doing the updates is very confusing. An update delivery system as some others have would be a great thing. I use your wonderful libraries all the time and staying up to date more easily would be much appreciated. 




Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We hear you, the installation could be less complex, and we are working on a new content delivery system that will remove a lot of the pain.


----------



## JPShooter (Oct 5, 2016)

So as to not only gripe at you guys about the installation process, I do wish to thank you for doing what you promised! 

I purchased Minimal at Christmas based on the promise of this update and I wish to say that you have done a very fine job with it!! This really puts a polish on a great library. Thanks for coming through


----------



## Erik (Oct 5, 2016)

@ Sonokinetics 
Will regular customers who bought (one of) these products be informed by mail about this update?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 5, 2016)

Erik said:


> @ Sonokinetics
> Will regular customers who bought (one of) these products be informed by mail about this update?



Hi Erik,

There was a mail went out to all owners on release of the update. If you didn't receive an email, and the update is not available in your user account, please contact our support for assistance.


----------



## TerryD (Oct 6, 2016)

I did the update to Minimal - no problem following easy instructions, and the difference it makes to Minimal now is incredible. Before the update, I rarely took Minimal out for a spin because it took so long to load - but now it flies along - and other nice changes as well.


----------



## pinki (Oct 7, 2016)

rottoy said:


> I believe I must have beaten this question to death in the past year, but anyway;
> Is there an update for DaCapo in the works, by any chance?



Me too wondering.


----------

